# Timing Chain Components



## GOSOX (Feb 19, 2004)

I recently ordered the the Timing Chain kit for my 98 Altima. The "Intermediate Gear" was not included. Is this a part that needs to be replaced?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You may want to check with the company your ordered through or call a dealership.


----------

